

Dear NSA: If you find yourself in a hole, stop digging - DanielDent
https://www.danieldent.com/blog/dear-nsa-stop-digging/

======
whatjohn
When I was young, the NSA was known for how they helped! Totally forgotten in
most of the current debate I'm glad someone is talking about it.

